Ask HN: What was your first programming book? - mrburton
======
RNeff
A Guide to FORTRAN Programming by Daniel McCracken

------
rabarar
Complete Turbo Pascal, First Edition

------
howard941
K&R

------
onion2k
Camel book 2nd edition

------
itcheeze
QBASIC for Dummies

------
Scullwm
php3 reference book

